# Power Button Cable



## BeauKnowsDiddly (Dec 18, 2008)

Here's a good one for ya! I just put this machine together and guess what? No power switch cable in the case. I'm using an old case that apparently I must have monkey rigged another case with its' power button cable. The button's still there but no cable. The case is from an 

HP Pavillion a6250t. 
Product #GN635AV#AVA 
S/N MXG74401K9 

It doesn't have a reset button, just power only

If any of that helps.... 

and this is it here.... 

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc [...] oc:0&cc=us 

and my board is an H55M-E33

http://us.msi.com/index.php?func=prodmbspec&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=170&cat3_no=&prod_no=1944#menu

I attached a picture of the front panel as well.....

Does anyone know where to buy this cable?

Is it even possible to find such a thing, or do I just need to get a whole new case? I probably should anyway because I don't think it's a real good cooler but I was just trying to save a buck. 

Any ideas? 

Thanks guys! 

Beau


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Is this what you are looking for?
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...wer_Switch_Extension_Cable.html?tl=g44c34s276

They also have power/reset buttons and switches if desired


----------



## BeauKnowsDiddly (Dec 18, 2008)

That is very, very close although the one end won't plug into my button but they do have this which would most likely do the trick! 

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7...wer_Switch_Cable_w_Switch.html?tl=g52c403s319

That's MUCH more than I have been able to find! I'm gonna do a little more seaching and see if there's anything else. Thank you sooooo much that's awesome!

Beau


----------



## BeauKnowsDiddly (Dec 18, 2008)

shotgn said:


> Is this what you are looking for?
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...wer_Switch_Extension_Cable.html?tl=g44c34s276
> 
> They also have power/reset buttons and switches if desired


Okay cool last question, If I get two of these...

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...wer_Switch_Extension_Cable.html?tl=g44c34s276

and one of these...

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9...k_w_Full_LED_Lens_-_Blue.html?tl=g52c399s1034

can I just cut off the male ends and sodder the wires to that button?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

That should work. 1 to the light and 1 going to the power.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Isn't that switch is a rocker switch? This one might better serve your purposes:

Edit: The URL is too long it seems -- just search Amazon.com for "ATX Power Switch," or just solder your new power cable to the old button.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

shotgn missed one minor bit, you have a latching switch linked, you need a momentary for a power switch!

Leads you have right, and so does he. One for +/- power, one for +/- LED power.


----------

